# Myrtle Beach Briarcliffe Rv Resort Plane Crash



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Plane crashes into Briarcliffe RV resort in Myrtle Beach where we have a membership. It's so sad. Our prayers for their families.

My link


----------

